# Schwinn Orange Krate: fully loaded



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2017)

Nick's orange Krate on our Gateway Coasters Ballwin Days parade ride today. This bike is loaded with cool accessories.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice bike(s). Would like to see more pics. Not to take away from that bike but what is everybody's opinion of the front bumpers? If i could i would have one on most of my bikes. But looks wise - not so much.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 10, 2017)

Reminds me of this example of extreme customization as shown in the '72 and '73 Schwinn catalogs LOL:


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 12, 2017)

All I could ever afford was a clothes pin and a ball card, and on a hand me down bike.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2017)

Here is a re-creation of my first bike. 1973 Murray Wildcat


----------

